# I'm here!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 25, 2012)

welcome me


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2012)

Parsifal_Sux, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 25, 2012)

Lmao wtf


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 25, 2012)

lol repped for the funny's


----------



## charley (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## brazey (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 26, 2012)

Ohh goodness.. So I'm assuming you not so new around here, but your here, lmao, so Welcome.


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 27, 2012)

welcome

love the name


----------

